# Beets



## Kir's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm hoping to save anyone from the panic and emergency room visit that we had yesterday.My daughter ate beets (actually they were potato chip like things made from beets) and because of the IBS-D, they came out the next day in liquid form but still red - like beets. We didn't put two and two together to figure out it was beets... we thought it was blood (and a lot of it).I don't eat beets so I never thought about the color transfer problem but the ER doctor said it happens to a lot of people.This was the best possible outcome of the trip to the ER but I thought I might be able to help someone else avoid it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdisease...stoolcolors.htm has some of the things like beets listed as things that can give some odd colored stools.Some foods and some medications can make things look pretty strange when they come out the other end.Glad it was just the beets.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

for those of u who don't know about beets...............eating them & seeing if they come out red or normal, is a test to c if u r completely digesting ur food...........if it comes out red, then u all need to look at ur stomach digestion & maybe supplementing with hydrochloric acid...........mine use to go thru like that, but no more...........


----------

